# Filling in an air space in a barrel



## diywinemaker (Sep 24, 2013)

Is it possible to fill in an excess air space in a barrel? I have an existing barrel and just a bit shy of required amount of wine  
Has anyone of the esteemed colleagues tried (or know of) a method to fill in an excess air space in a barrel?


----------



## GreginND (Sep 24, 2013)

The best way to fill in the air space is to top it up with a similar wine. You need to keep it topped up and you should check it every couple weeks or so. The usual tricks we use in carboys (marbles, etc) are not as convenient in a barrel. Getting them out in the end is a pain.


----------



## diywinemaker (Sep 24, 2013)

GreginND said:


> The best way to fill in the air space is to top it up with a similar wine. You need to keep it topped up and you should check it every couple weeks or so. The usual tricks we use in carboys (marbles, etc) are not as convenient in a barrel. Getting them out in the end is a pain.



Thank you. The problem is that I do not have enough similar wine  It is a relatively rare grape variety and I do not want to blend it with anything else, at least not yet, as I was interested in its own taste. 

I was looking if anyone has tried some substitution, like marbles (I expected it is a pain to get them out), some inflatable balloon, or maybe just filling it with CO2. Something along these lines.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 24, 2013)

I made a product about 2 years ago - the air bladder - it just never took off 
See my posts as I am on mi iPhone and cannot copy and paste links 

I used it last weekend when I needed a 3 gallon Carboy and only had a 5


----------



## rhythmsteve (Sep 24, 2013)

Start filling it with marbles, they will bring the level up without altering your wine


----------



## skipdonohue (Sep 25, 2013)

not sure what size barrel you have, but I've used marbles before in carboys, and you'd be surprised how many you actually need to fill in a small amount of headspace.. just saying.. if you buy them, buy alot


----------

